# Glass Shrimp



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

About 2 months ago I bought 10 glass shrimp online. I have had Yabbies breed some years ago and thought the glass shrimp would be great addition to my 70lt (20gal) tank. Tank mates are 2 apple snails, 4 Neon Tetras 10 platy fry and 2 Otto's that I also ordered with the shrimp. 
They arrived healthy and adult size with a suprise guppy fry in the bag looked like it was only a day or two old. All were doing well then I noticed 4 females carrying eggs, looked every where for info for the shrimp breeding cycle and eventually found the sticky here. Was a bit dissapointed reading about the larvae stage, thinking with no sponge over my uptake and how easy they can stave in the larve stage, and the neons trying to eat them, that they would not survive. But last night saw two new baby shrimp, and as I have learned if there are two there are bound to be several more I can't see.
Yay I am soo happy some babys have survived! Still have females berried too. Going to put a sponge over the uptake too to give them a better chance as well. I love to wach them even if it is a game to find them in the tank!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

There are hundreds of different species sold as glass or ghost shrimp. Most require salt water for the larvae to develop, but some don't. Some species will eat small fish, so if the neons or platy fry start disappearing they're likely the reason.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

congrats . My first batch of ghosts bred happily for many months before they were wiped out by an untreatable parasite. You will have some successfull births without a sponge however your survivor count will go up if you add one to your filter intake and provide them with a decent amount of plant cover to hide in and feed off of.


----------

